# How many chisels and gouges?



## JohnPW (3 Nov 2014)

Hello all,

No, I'm not asking how many chisels and gouges do you need, that would be silly :mrgreen: . It's how many have I got, so far. 

I've done a count of about half of my chisels and gouges and it's come to 71. All bought within the last 18 months.


----------



## Mr_P (3 Nov 2014)

Congratulations but not many bevel edged ?


----------



## Cheshirechappie (3 Nov 2014)

Yes - they do tend to breed if you turn your back on them....


----------



## JohnPW (3 Nov 2014)

Mr_P":2qjrkl38 said:


> Congratulations but not many bevel edged ?



I just think bevel edge are less common amongst older chisels, so that's what I have.


----------



## wizard (3 Nov 2014)

Only sixty at my last count


----------



## John15 (3 Nov 2014)

Quite a collection John. I think I would try to put them into sets of say 6mm to 25mm to give an idea of what you've got and which ones are duplicates. Then choose the best as your working chisels.

Good luck

John


----------



## jimi43 (3 Nov 2014)

I absolutely refuse to join chisels anonymous!!!

I'm not telling...no way...nope... :mrgreen: 

Jim


----------



## wizard (3 Nov 2014)

my 60


----------



## AndyT (3 Nov 2014)

I'm not saying either. They would get embarrassed if I made them all line up together. ;-)

They are much easier to store than planes!


----------



## Yorkshire Sam (4 Nov 2014)

JohnPW":37x570xe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> No, I'm not asking how many chisels and gouges do you need, that would be silly :mrgreen: . It's how many have I got, so far.
> 
> I've done a count of about half of my chisels and gouges and it's come to 71. All bought within the last 18 months.




What is the eventual aim? Is it to see how many chisels you can amass, different makers, or just to collect, or no real aim?
(This is a genuine question not just a snide comment!)


----------



## wizard (4 Nov 2014)

Just see them going cheap at car boot sales and find it hard not to buy them


----------



## Racers (4 Nov 2014)

He who dies with the most chisels wins!

I have around 200 chisels gouges and carving tools.

Pete


----------



## Terry - Somerset (4 Nov 2014)

At 2 hours a time to properly clean, flatten and sharpen car boot chisels that's 144 hours or about 4 weeks work!!

A real labour of love.

Terry (the proud owner of no more than 20)


----------



## JimB (5 Nov 2014)

wizard":1tx5nesb said:


> Just see them going cheap at car boot sales and find it hard not to buy them


that's the trouble. It's hard to think of them going to an uncaring home.


----------



## JohnPW (5 Nov 2014)

Yorkshire Sam":2st6sssg said:


> JohnPW":2st6sssg said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



I just wanted to keep a record, so that i know what I've got. And I do buy them to use. 

I really do like old chisels though, and the good thing about them is they are relatively cheap and easy to store (as mentioned). I just buy them when and where I can, for the right price of course. Most cost between 50p and £3 each. I used to never pay more than about £3.50, except for a set of Marples paring gouges which were about £7.50 each. But now I'm more picky, about £2 is the most I would pay now. Only a handful are from car boots, either I go to the wrong ones or I go too late.

These are the 9 chisels and 12 gouges that I have at college at the moment, so that makes a total of 92 so far.









The Henry Taylor gouge was brand new, £2.20 from Ebay!


----------



## Vann (5 Nov 2014)

It's a good thing Alf doesn't call in here anymore. She had a real weakness for a nice secondhand chisel. She's probably still well ahead of most of us.

As for me - I'm not saying either  

Cheers, Vann.

ps: I think I've got more planes than chisels.... 8)


----------



## TRITON (6 Nov 2014)

Ive about 30 inc about 5 firmer and a couple of gouges and a couple of skews for the dovetails. Oh and a couple ive ground thinner for inlay like stringing (2 and 3mm)
Ones i use most while in work, probably amount to 4 maybe 5 .All old cast steel.

You just cant beat those old chisels for taking one hell of an edge 8)


----------



## matthewwh (8 Nov 2014)

Lots!

:twisted:


----------



## snickare (8 Nov 2014)

nice set..do you focus more on general woodworking,carpentry or woodcarving?just a curiosity..!


----------



## JohnPW (11 Nov 2014)

snickare":256oax60 said:


> nice set..do you focus more on general woodworking,carpentry or woodcarving?just a curiosity..!


My main interest is musical instrument making at the moment but I'm interested in all sorts of woodwork with hand tools. 

Here's a few more. 









Total so far is 98 chisels and gouges and 5 turning tools, or 103 including turning tools.


----------



## lurker (11 Nov 2014)

Racers":r2tpdmxu said:


> He who dies with the most chisels wins!
> 
> I have around 200 chisels gouges and carving tools.
> 
> Pete





One day you will go to that tall cupboard you keep them in and they will fall out and crush you :| 
But somehow I think you might like to "go" like that :lol:


----------



## Bod (11 Nov 2014)

Man. I am but a beginer! 20+

Bod


----------



## tobytools (11 Nov 2014)

150 ish....... this includes woodworking, furniture, turning and carving chisels.... didn't count my cold chisel and chalking ones haha

and all of mine are sharp too
TT


----------



## lurker (11 Nov 2014)

I was going to say around 60. But if we are adding turning ones it must be nearer 80. I recently gave 10 to a young bloke stating to get interested in our hobby. So must start looking for some more :|


----------



## Racers (11 Nov 2014)

lurker":prl6yyn6 said:


> Racers":prl6yyn6 said:
> 
> 
> > He who dies with the most chisels wins!
> ...



They are split between two cupboards and the toolchest in the hall!

Pete


----------



## wizard (15 Nov 2014)

and another one 1 1/2 I&H sorby


----------



## arnoldmason8 (19 Nov 2014)

I did a count of my chisels etc. today :- 35 firmer / bevel edge chisels
12 mortise chsels
37 gouges
78 carving chisels

I havent phtographed them all but here are a few WARDS in my collection :-




From left to right :-
Just over 1/16” wide and marked “Ward” and with octagonal handle– Is this an early one?
1/8” mortise chisel with oval handle
¼” bevel edge chisel with boxwood handle and with transfer on handle- quite late production I assume.
7/16” firmer chisel 
½” bevel edge chisel with boxwood handle.
1” firmer chisel with home made replacement handle.
5/8” firmer chisel with boxwood handle.
½” firmer chisel with boxwood London pattern octagonal handle.



From the top
7/16” O/C gouge with boxwood handle.
5/8” I/C gouge with boxwood handle.
1 ¼” paring gouge with beech handle (poor).



From left to right
1 ¼” bevel edge chisel with boxwood handle.
1 ¼” heavy framing chisel (railway carriage maker’s ? ) with ash handle.
1 ½” firmer chisel with beech octagonal handle.
2” firmer chisel with ash handle.




wizard":4jcdbltu said:


> and another one 1 1/2 I&H sorby



Here is mine very similar exept mine is a blacksmith made one





Cheers Arnold


----------



## JohnPW (16 Dec 2014)

I've finally managed to take pictures of the rest.

19 in this lot, not including duplicates, total so far is 117 chisels and gouges.


----------



## JohnPW (16 Dec 2014)

37 in this lot, not including duplicates, total so far is 154 chisels and gouges.


----------



## RogerP (16 Dec 2014)

I have the grand total of 7 chisels :shock: ...... but a workshop full of other toys :wink:


----------



## JohnPW (16 Dec 2014)

I also have some I've bought new, 4 Marples splitproofs and 20 Lidls. Add that to this lot of 9 (not inc the one without handles), that makes a total of 189 chisels and gouges.


----------



## JohnPW (18 Dec 2014)

4 more gouges, total is 193 chisels and gouges (not including turning tools). I think that's the lot, for now!


----------



## tobytools (18 Dec 2014)

your chisel roll must be huge, just a curious question why so many? 
ive slashed my chisels by over half, and still going. no point in having 10 1/2" bevel edge chisels 
2 would surface one for soft wood the other for hard wood.

TT


----------



## JohnPW (18 Dec 2014)

I just really like old chisels and gouges! And they don't take up a lot of space. I agree about the chisels, you only actually need a few, to use that is. But you can never have too many gouges (and carving tools)! I'm carving a violin scroll at the moment and it's nice to have the right sweep and width so that the carving comes straight off the tool.


----------



## tobytools (18 Dec 2014)

I was just curious no offence intended,

TT


----------



## RogerP (18 Dec 2014)

JohnPW":140amjh3 said:


> I just really like old chisels and gouges! And they don't take up a lot of space. I agree about the chisels, you only actually need a few, to use that is. But you can never have too many gouges (and carving tools)! I'm carving a violin scroll at the moment and it's nice to have the right sweep and width so that the carving comes straight off the tool.


If I "collected" any woodworking tools I think it would be chisels and gouges. So many fascinating types and shapes for many different trades and even those going back two or even three centuries are not that expensive. I must admit I've sold/given away many over the years and there's some I now wish I kept.


----------



## JohnPW (31 Jan 2015)

Here's 5 more, makes a total of 198. I've some more on the way so that'll bring it to over 200.





Cleaned with meths and started sanding off the rust:





Sharpened and handles oiled:





The biggest one is George Barnsley, and apparently they were well known for shoe and leather working tools. There are lots of photos on various websites of their abandoned factory in Sheffield. The trademark is the letter A and a boot, although on my gouge there's an A, the boot looks different.

Found on the web:









The other less well known "maker"/brand is EJ Birch who was apparently a North London plane maker and tool dealer.

The boxwood handled gouge is Wales & Sons. It was covered in old paint when I got it and unfortunately I refinished it in the process of trying to get the paint off. And also the back has deep pitting near the business so I don't feel too bad having completely removed the "patina". I think I over did it on the brass but it'll darken again over time.


----------



## sdjp (2 Feb 2015)

tobytools":jqfw12zi said:


> your chisel roll must be huge, just a curious question why so many?



The majority of my 70 or so are gouges - and when it comes to wood carving tools, there's always room for one more.

There's 14 basic profiles (flat; skew; 9 different circle arcs, from a tiny part of a circle up to a half circle; two u shapes (one with splayed upper walls, the other parallel; 3 V shapes (60, 75 and 100 degree angles)). 

Each of those profile can come in a range of widths; Ashley Illes makes 18 different widths, from 1/16" (1.5 mm) up to 3" (70mm).

They can combine with four major shaft styles - straight, long bent, short bend and back bend.

So far that's just over 1000 different tools, without repeating. In practice not all tools are essential for all work - although there's definatly some carver out there that need that one weird tool, most carvers have only a few hundred. Grinling Gibbons was alleged to have had around 500, for example.

There's also differences with in-cannel vs out-cannel (vs double bevel), for gouges, and possibly cranked or dog leg shafts, not counting more obscure blade profiles like macaroni, or bull nosed variations.

In practice, I suspect that most carvers will carve most pieces with 10-40 tools at most (but that's a different 20-40 for each piece); with a common core of about 20 that are regular appearances (Again, that 20 will vary from carver to carver - someone who does relief carvings will have quite a different set from someone doing work in the round).


I've a list of a further 30 I want, just to eliminate the most egregious 'missing' tools from my sets…


----------



## Biliphuster (2 Feb 2015)

I would be interested in seeing those carving tools if you would be inclined to take the photo.

Also a 3 inch gouge, golly. I have a 1.5 inch curved gouge (the Henry Taylor sculpture variant) which already feels huge.


----------



## sdjp (2 Feb 2015)

Ah, I fear I may have accidentally misled - my own collection is small and unimpressive. At present, at any rate.

I was trying to outline when one would _want_ a large collection - and whilst I most defiantly do want, there's a a small matter time and money in the way of that as yet.

Plus, most of my chisels are at SWMBO's place; I'll take a few shots of the more interesting ones next time I can, but much of them will look much like everyone else's.


----------



## JohnPW (7 Feb 2015)

My latest batch of 10 gouges, total 208.

Les common brands are Thomas Firth & Sons (steel maker) and George P Preston, Sheffield (tool dealer). Largest one at the bottom of the pic is unreadable but I can just about make out "Cast Steel".

These are in a much cleaner condition than the last lot:


----------



## tobytools (10 Feb 2015)

your infectious john 
ive acquired 11 more chisel since your last post....
would you like to see?

TT


----------



## JohnPW (14 Feb 2015)

Sure, we all like old tools here!

I got these 3 some time ago. I knew I had a Spear & Jackson chisel somewhere and I haven't listed yet, and now I've managed to find it together with a Herring Brothers gouge and Marples BE chisel. Total 211.

The S&J has a mermaid logo on it.


----------



## DennisCA (14 Feb 2015)

I have 4 chisels of the brand GERN, blue plastic handles, found them NIB in a 2nd hand store for 8 euros, a good beginners set I think. I've been looking for more but haven't really found any, or any I thought where priced well enough to buy. I am very picky on prices and will most of the time let a thing go rather than buy something I think is too expensive, even if it the "market" would rate it higher than the price I found too high.


----------



## tobytools (15 Feb 2015)

Nice gouge, 
I've since brought a set of sorby mortice chisels and 2 sets of japanese chisels  

. What can i say I'm an addict

Pic to follow 
TT


----------



## JohnPW (16 Feb 2015)

I'm picky about price as well. I recently passed up on several nice small gouges from a market stall, I offered £3 each but they wanted £5. But I prefer not to buy from traders anyway.

My latest acquisitions: from a £3 joblot (spot the chisels!):





came these two, a small Thos Ibbotson & Co in-cannel gouge and a more modern Marples BE that had half the blade snapped off. 





Cleaned and oiled:









Total 213.


----------



## AndyT (16 Feb 2015)

And you're all set up to make some rugs as well! (The hook tools in the middle of the bargain bundle.)


----------



## JohnPW (16 Feb 2015)

I think some of the tools are shoe making tools;there are some glazing irons, I think.


----------



## DannyJH (17 Feb 2015)

I have in the region of:

Carpentry chisels: 10
Cabinetmaking chisels: 20
Turning chisels: 8
Carving: 15


----------



## JohnPW (22 May 2015)

Total now 219.

Two Sanderson Bros & Co, Cast Steel wide gouges.
One Ward, Cast Steel (WP trademark) deep gouge.
And 3 Spear & Jackson, Sheffield, Warranted Cast Steel gouges.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (22 May 2015)

Dunno about chisels, but I've screwdrivers everywhere. In kitchen drawers, bedside drawers, on my bench, on shelves, in the car, ... and I've just come across two boxes (tidying up) , one containing 59, and another with 52.


----------



## JohnPW (14 Jul 2015)

Total is now 261.


































Cost £2 to £6 each.


----------



## Biliphuster (14 Jul 2015)

Whenever this thread bobs to the surface, it always make me feel a little better about my own chisel problem. Almost as interesting as the blades is the cacophony of handles, it nicely shows the range of manufactured and home made handles people used.

How do you store all these chisels? I am imagining a wine rack in miniature, arranged by vintage and region.


----------



## Lons (14 Jul 2015)

I'm not saying either, I can't afford a divorce. :wink: They'll find out when I'm gone by which time I won't care anymore :lol:


----------



## JohnPW (15 Jul 2015)

Biliphuster":2913m2vw said:


> Whenever this thread bobs to the surface, it always make me feel a little better about my own chisel problem. Almost as interesting as the blades is the cacophony of handles, it nicely shows the range of manufactured and home made handles people used.
> 
> How do you store all these chisels? I am imagining a wine rack in miniature, arranged by vintage and region.



I love all the different handles!

I don't have a permanent working area, so no racks. I put them in boxes and tool rolls. Here's a leather roll and canvas roll next to a 5 1/2 plane, the canvas roll has 20 of the smaller carving tools and the leather roll has 11 of the medium and bigger gouges. So that's 31 tools in a space a bit bigger than two 5 1/2 planes!


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (21 Jul 2015)

Those photos are very interesting, all the handle shapes.


----------

